# How can I get my horse to hack out alone!?



## Elliegazzellie (2 October 2010)

Right, I have an 11 year old 13.2 cob who get extremely anxious when hacked out alone. She starts of very well behaved but as I get about half way on my ride she'll start to get very anxious (neighing, jogging, bucking, becoming very strong, looking very alert and spooking at the smallest of things). It basically means that whenever we go on a hack it is a pretty hair raising experience! 
She'll behave slightly better if my sister walks the dog with us and she's much better when she has other horses for company. The problem is that because I don't keep her at a yard I don't have anyone to ride out with. I was just wondering if anyone had any ideas on how I could improve her behaviour when hacking alone? I talk to her to try and reassure her when she becomes anxious, but she wont calm down until we reach the lane where her field is! Any ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## Chavhorse (2 October 2010)

How is she in hand?  Can you walk the hacks a few times with your sister and the dog, so she really gets to know them?....stay totally relaxed chat away to your sister if your horse stresses ignore her  and carry on apart from a good girl when she relaxes.

Then ride her (sister and dog go too) but get further behind you, then catch up, bit further behind , catch up just so she gets the idea that she will not die when left alone.  Again if she gets stressy ignore and ride through it take the attitude of there is nothing wrong so stop being a twit (so easy to say isn't it!)

Do you have a friend with a bike again ride out with bike next to you a few times, then bike drops back, catches up, slowly slowly increase the time she is alone till the bike catches up, if you have a suitable route then bike can go off for ten minutes and join you again.

Basically it is baby baby steps.  It will take a lot of time and patience.

I am also going to say the dreaded ground work thing....for two reasons if you can control her feet you can control her and learning to control her feet on the ground is a good first step and secondly if you make yourself 100% the leader she will trust your judgement more that you are not going to let her come to any harm from the Horse eating leaves.

Also make sure you are breathing steadily (very easy to get a bit anxious when you are expecting her to play up and of course then she is thinking "whats she worried about do I need to be worried".....I know it sounds silly but singing really helps...find a song and let rip.

I tend to do a running commentary to my horse in a very relaxed voice "oh look its a bin, will it kill us nah....if it scares you stop staring at it you twit" I know I sound like a complete loon but he is so intent in listening to me that he now ignores most things.


----------



## spotty_pony (2 October 2010)

You need to take her out little and often. Take her on a short hack at least once a day if you can, but make sure it's a circular route, so you don't have to turn back as this will only stress her out more. 

Also, make sure you only walk her on the way back to the yard to try and get her out of the habit of jogging. 

Another good idea is to take some polos/horse treats with you. Lots of horses (particularly ponies!) are very food orientated and so you can use food to train them. Get her into the habit of stopping and taking a polo/treat from you when you are on board. This way, you are always in control and you can use the polo/treat method to distract her from getting stressed on the way home. When you feel her getting stressed and tense, ask her to halt and give her a polo/treat. This will take her mind off thinking about rushing home and get her listening to you. She will soon learn that hacking is an enjoyable experience because she gets treats while she's out!

Hope this helps.


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (2 October 2010)

I agree with the advice already as above

Little and often is key, you have to build it up, building up the distance slowly builds their confidence slowly.

Also walking her out in hand on these routes if that is possible I think would also be a good idea for her.

Keeping your body and hands as relaxed as possible is also key, it can become a viscous circle and start to knock your confidence too. You need to be confident for the both of you until she settles into her hacks alone, it should come in time


----------



## Ted's mum (2 October 2010)

long rein her out on her own - if quiet roads/tracks of course


----------



## ladyt25 (2 October 2010)

I would just say keep at it. Try not to get apprehensive and stressed when taking her out - it doesn't sound like she's napping fron what you say or doing anything I'd consider dangereous so i would just keep at it. Ignore the neighing, spookingand bucking as much as you can. I wouldn't w on if sorry about trying to comfort her, just ride her and ignore it so you're not then making a deal out of it. Trot her on ber it's not if she starts arsing about or maybe ask a bt of schooling work so she has  something else to think about. Sounds like she's just alcking confidence and she can only really get that from you so ride as if you are very confident (even  if you're not). Always remember it's not naughty behaviour it's just beacuse she's unsure.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (2 October 2010)

Agree with everything said. My boy came from a trekking centre and was paranoid about hacking solo; he'd nap, spook & spin, and/or plant and then start going backwards - whatever was behind him, be it car bonnets, walls, hedges, ditches ....... I considered selling him as he was beginning to seriously frighten me. It took a friend who deals with problem horses to sort us out!!! She started off by getting me to do lots of groundwork with him, making him move his feet around, and to "listen" to me and therefore trust me, then building up to building a little obstacle course, i.e. tarpaulins to walk over, cones with flags in, flapping bags etc, all in the yard without the distraction of having to go out on the road. 

Then we built up to walking out in hand - tacked up, and just being totally chilled and non-pressured. From that we graduated to walking out (me dismounted) then halfway round I'd just pop on and ride him home ..... and then by golly one day I just popped up and rode him out of the yard and took him for a hack, and we'd done it!!! Its just a gradual process really. In the event that he does stress up/nap or whatever, one good technique is to sing (but not only when horse is napping/stressing - other times too); or, you can think yourself into a yawn (not difficult) which puts your breathing into a relaxed mode and thus relaxes you, and the horse feels this and relaxes along with you. OR tell yourself a filthy joke and laugh about it ..... or whatever. Its just about disengaging the mind and keeping your breathing deep and slow as if you're stressed it will change into becoming shallow and frequent which the horse picks up on and thinks hey there's somminck going on here!

Perhaps you also might need to get some help; there's nothing like someone to come alongside and help your confidence in a situation like this, but don't have anyone who says to get a lunge whip up behind and chase your mare along coz this just won't help at all; it will merely reinforce her fears. The person I had to help me was very much into Michael Peace and his methods - some of the stuff on his website you might find useful. 

Good luck - you will get there - and when you do, it will be soooo lovely!


----------



## Elliegazzellie (3 October 2010)

Thanks for all your replies! It has given me lots of ideas to try out. I know she acts like she does because she is so anxious about being away from home, this is clear because when she gets on the lane back home she is calm again!
I have taken her out in hand before and she still plays up quite a bit....it's like leading a raging stallion or a race horse! Might try leading her in hand again though and use sj superstars idea of stopping and having a treat.....maybe this will teach her to slow down a little! 
The strange thing is that the more I hack her the worse she seems to get I take her on different routes etc so she doesn't get bored but doesn't seem to make much difference. She'll also go quite fast down hill when she's acting like this. I thought at first that maybe it was that she's a bit unbalenced, however when she's in company she doesn't do it so I think she just uses it as an excuse. 
As most of you suggested I will keep trying, and hopefully when she realises that when she's brave nothing bad happens she'll start to enjoy her hacks a bit more (and so will I!)! Some of you suggested doing groundwork. I have not had much experience of this, what sort of exercises would you suggest?

Thanks again!


----------



## LaurenM (3 October 2010)

I'm glad that you have had so many replies as my boy dislikes hacking alone too and naps alot. I've just been hacking out with others and got my bf to jog alongside. We'll get there slowly!


----------



## mole (3 October 2010)

feed the polos while on board too so she gets confident with you riding not walking at her side.

also dont really worry too much about having a circular route to go on otherwise you cant do little and often. i used to just walk up the road, pat, treat turn round and go home and i just increased the length i went up the road. otherwise you have to make the ride too long. at the end of the day you want to be riding your horse not walking it and you cant do this stress free if going on a circular routeall the time as its too long.

also i would make home a bit less attractive ie when you get home dont untack and give food maybe do some work in an arena or field for 10-15mins so that getting home doesnt mean no more riding it also means work. they just have less inclination to want to be home so will stay out longer.


----------



## Elliegazzellie (3 October 2010)

LaurenM said:



			I'm glad that you have had so many replies as my boy dislikes hacking alone too and naps alot. I've just been hacking out with others and got my bf to jog alongside. We'll get there slowly!
		
Click to expand...

Wont it be so nice when we finally have an enjoyable solo ride! One day it'll happen I hope


----------



## prorider (4 October 2010)

This is a very interesting topic as it is a much more common issue than people realise.  Its good to hear of all the positive advice people are giving, rather than just "whack them" which you so often hear.

The best advice I can give is if the horse is napping and spinning then the best thing to do is just sit.  Do not push them on.  If the horse doesn't want to go forward (because its scared) and you're stopping it going the opposite way (which it wants to do), then it only really has two options to your legs asking it to move - it will reverse or go straight up.

Once you have got back round facing the right direction do not ask it to immediately walk on or you will end up with another spin etc.  Instead just sit quietly and allow your horse to stand and think about the situation.  You will find 9/10 that after a minute or so of just standing, you can walk on in the direction you want to go without an issue.

This time allows the chemicals in the horses body which trigger the "flight" to go back to normal, you often feel the horse's back relax, whereas if these chemicals are still there it will still look for the flight option.


----------



## Penny Less (4 October 2010)

I follow these types of thread with great interest, having the same problem. This is the first horse I have had with a napping problem, re solo hacking and I did not realise it was so common!  My horse only started napping and refusing to go forward after I had owned him for 8 months, 5 months down the line we are still in the same position. I am going with the sit it out school of thought , even though we sit it out for up to 40 mins, and then only get a few yards and start all over again.  It has not helped that I have had basically to work on it on my own, so if you have offers of help take them up! i am sure your horse will be less stubborn than mine! We are at present long lining, not on roads though as too dangerous, and on the odd occasion getting someone to walk out.  Was glad to see Moles comment that you dont necessarily need a circular route as our shortest one is 45 mins!
The main thing I have found is to remain calm and unworried, and I go out prepared to walk in hand, ride a bit, sit a lot and then get home !  Good luck


----------



## Tallante (4 October 2010)

I don't think this has been suggested yet, but I know a horse that's very spooky on his own and it helps him when I ride lots of transitions.  This has also helped with my 4 year old when he is having a bad day.

Pick a short hack and ride 4 steps of walk and then do a halt.  All the way round from the yard till you get back to where you started.  It means the horse hasn't got time to look around or start thinking about what's behind the next bush because he's too busy.  If and when he relaxes (and htis might be the first or second hack) then do every 5 or every 6 steps and the reduce it when the tension and adrenaline start to rise.  Increase and decrease depending on the trouble you're having.  

If this works, you can build it up again to trot, walk, halt.  

I still use this method when we come to those 'special spooky spots' where the b****r always naps!  It helps me to keep the momentum.  I just start the transitions 50 metres before he realises where we're going.


----------



## Barleyboo (4 October 2010)

I agree with the sit and wait method as I used to have a really nappy pony and lots of times I would just wait until he got bored. He would give an enormous sigh and walk on. It was a slow process but he did become a lovely ride in the end.

Also you say you try to vary the routes to stop her getting bored but I wouldn't worry about this for now. You want her to be bored  because then she won't be anxious! Find a nice little route and keep following it until she knows it completely and hopefully starts to relax. You could always stop in different places en route for a little graze or a polo if you are worried that she is rushing to get home. Once she is comfortable with it (and has learned that she can trust you not to let anything happen to her) you can start to gradually go a little bit further and find different things for her to see.


----------



## Toffee44 (5 October 2011)

Another way to make home really uninteresting is to get into the habit of hacking past the gate home and then get off and lead in, if you will want to ride home or if your yard road is long, maybe go straight into school do a quick lap of trot and then get off in the far corner or something. Just so he doesnt think home, you get off, stable. 

Really helped Samba who has the neighing issue going on at the moment, just been taking ehr out in long reins again, man I love my long reins


----------



## Shantara (5 October 2011)

This is very interesting! Ned will NOT go out alone. He just plants and rears before we even get onto the front yard.
Sadly I can only see him once a week and my last good friend at the stables has moved. However, I will be trying some of tricks  Probably in the summer, since the YO is hopefully getting some more fields as I refuse to try taking him out on the nasty road outside the yard (Meant to be 40mph, but I've seen a lot of people doing 80+)


----------



## janinek1981 (24 September 2015)

Would LOVE to hear any updates on these stories... I know we're talking 5 years ago but am going through exactly this issue.. Am completely on my own doing it and am losing confidence quickly!! Any updates.. Good or bad? Xx


----------



## stickytoria2002 (15 November 2018)

HI ALL I am having the same issues with my new mare.  She will go out with a friend, (she has moved now so no more)so I have to go solo, but we get to the same spot every time about 5 mins from the yard, and she goes backwards spins and wont walk on.  She will go with being led, if a friend or partner walks with her on the ground but on her own she wont have any of it.  I did have a nasty fall on the roads (due to an idiot motorbike rider) where she reared and I came off luckily I fell on a rather high hedge. this has knocked my confidence as well so when I do go out alone I never go near the roads anymore, but as soon as she starts to go backwards I panic .  I just want to go on a nice hack with her (i've been out of the game for over 20 years just got back into it, I spent a year looking for a horse and Its so disheartening that I have a spooky young lady, there is a woman at the yard who thinks i'm the bravest person ever for keep persevering as every time I went out with my friend I would come back with a story of how I either got reared on, flighted off with me across a field pratted about on the roads, even rolled once in the nice ploughed field, some people would of given up on her but im not doing that as I know it's not her fault and deep down I know we can over come this as well. As  I love her dearly and don't want to give up, would love to now if any of you managed to over come this and is there light at the end of the tunnel?


----------



## Pinkvboots (15 November 2018)

Does she have other horses for company in her field?


----------



## bubsqueaks (15 November 2018)

Take a look at the Richard Maxwell website & facebook page - this type of behaviour as is many is to do with the "brace" - there are videos on there explaining the ins & outs of it but basically you need to go back to groundwork - Ive just attended a fascinating demo of his & can relate so many things we have encountered to this "brace".


----------



## huskydamage (15 November 2018)

The horses/ponies I've had have all been brilliant to hack alone.  I'm sure it's because they had no choice but to do so as most places I've been not many people rode. None of them loved it at first. I had one that used to neigh continously and keep doing mini rears and trying to spin round for the whole ride. I told her off and made her carry on and in the end she would go out for miles by herself no problem. I think if you just persevere and go out everyday if you can eventually your horse will be great alone. I always do loops and try and vary the routes so its interesting for them and they can't predict where they go all the time.


----------



## stickytoria2002 (15 November 2018)

bubsqueaks said:



			Take a look at the Richard Maxwell website & facebook page - this type of behaviour as is many is to do with the "brace" - there are videos on there explaining the ins & outs of it but basically you need to go back to groundwork - Ive just attended a fascinating demo of his & can relate so many things we have encountered to this "brace".
		
Click to expand...

Yes she has company, she did have separation anxiety but we are over that now. I have just been out for a hack and again we got round the block but as soon as we get to the middle point she just wont go forward and starts to reverse, and acts silly. I just need to keep doing it I think until she gets it that the leaves will not eat her. !!


----------



## :0) (7 November 2020)

Hi I dont know if I will be any help only recently got my first horse and I have had a few issues with over excited hacking in company and napping , spooking and anxious alone. I have been going on just small hacks on my own and been doing the same routes to get her used to it. And the last 2/3 week she has been so much better hacking alone and seems much more relaxed. Think a lot of it is getting used to their new surroundings. Hope this helps x


----------



## Flame_ (7 November 2020)

Endurance! Short rides and trying to walk are not the way forward. Flame used to prance sideways, plunging about all the way home. What "cured" it was four hour rides when "all the way home" took a good two hours with plenty of trotting. Eventually she was glad to walk when asked to. 

ETA OMG this thread's 10 years old!


----------



## maya2008 (7 November 2020)

...


----------



## planete (7 November 2020)

ETA OMG this thread's 10 years old![/QUOTE]

Yes, but I have just been reading it with interest as coblet thinks the New Forest must have tigers waiting to eat him if he sets foot outside the yard!  I was already doing a lot of what is suggested but had not thought of the few steps of walk, halt and repeat stuff.  I am afraid the four hour ride solution is beyond my physical capabilities nowadays but did it forty years ago when I rode my new Welsh cob out of the auction and he tried to buck me off on the road.  It is only for the young and fit I am afraid.


----------

